# my 510 is a P.O.S.



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, it certainly is. I've had it since June, and recently, for the 2nd time, all of my programs were wiped off the drive for no apparant reason. For the majority of the programs recorded before and after this last wipe, they are ALL corrupted, yielding jittering and skipping playback. Anyone else have similar experience with this wonderful piece of [email protected]#!?

I emailed Dish 4 days ago, and have yet to receive a response. I'm going to call them, but I'm moving at the end of the week, so I figure I'd wait until after the move to demand a new one.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I had a 508. We are now with Directv but ordered and are comming back to Dish in March and we are all getting 510's. I don't really trust the 522 but the 510 is a good reciever.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Hoobastank said:


> For the majority of the programs recorded before and after this last wipe, they are ALL corrupted, yielding jittering and skipping playback.


I haven't experienced any corruption. No problems to speak of. My 510 works very well. Sounds like you need a replacement.


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had my 510 for about 3 months & it has worked perfectly. All of the input I got prior to getting the 510 indicated a very stable, reliable box. I think you just got a lemon. Exchange it & enjoy your new one.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, just sounds like I got a lemon. I heard that it happens....

thanks


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Not unusual with DISH hope the refurbished replacement is not another LEMON.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Did you protect these recordings?


----------



## SoonerDude (Aug 29, 2003)

I've had my 510 for over a year now without one single problem.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been leasing a 510 for a couple of months. I like the quick-access, seven-to-nine day guide. I like the DVR capability.

I don't like it when it "freezes" overnight, usually right at the start of recording a DVR event ("Magic Schoolbus"), which ends up with 00:00 recording time. I have to press and hold the power button on the front to get it going again.

I don't like it when it tells me I have to run a switch check again every couple of weeks, or when it tells me that the satellite signal has been "lost" for a few seconds when switching channels between slots.

I have an "SW21 4-Sat" configuration (all legacy) for 61.5 (Sky Angel & PI), 148 (secondary Denver locals), 119 (primary feed), and 110 (primary locals).

So far, we haven't lost any DVR recordings, though, even though we haven't been protecting them.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> Did you protect these recordings?


I only had 1 recording protected out of 30, and it too was deleted.

I finally received a reply back form Dish today, 4 DAYS after I originally emailed them (far too long from a customer service standpoint) and basically all they said was that they apologize for the inconvenience and they are working to resolve the issue. What issue are they trying to resolve is beyond me. They offered no explanation to why it keeps happening.


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hoobastank, I would call dish and ask for a replacement. I have two 510's and never had a problem. I have been wanting a 522 but it seems to be plagued with problems and I am spoiled by the 510's. Play CSR roulette until you get it replaced. Don't let them tell you it is a known problem that would get fixed with sw updates in the future. Good Luck!


----------



## richtamu (Feb 22, 2005)

one other thing, if you're moving soon, and are not currently tied into a term agreement, i would not tell Dish you're moving. Cancel your service, and start a new account at the new address. Get all new equipment and free installation.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Not really commenting on the OP, just a question (or 2) on the 510. Is it really just a digital VCR? That is you have to watch whatever it is recording at the time of recording? Also does anyone know how much it is to go from 4 301's to 2 510's & 2 301's on the Dish'n it up! program? Disnhnetwork.com only has an 899 # & I really hate calling people on the phone. TIA?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It's just a VCR in the way timers operate, the only enhancements are that they can be created from an EPG and there are 50 of them. Like a VCR, they only record based on the start/stop times and do not automatically adjust for any schedule changes (IOW, no NBR). Also, timer conflict resolution, for example recording a special on Ch A instead of you regular weekly show on Ch B, requires the Ch B event to be deleted (or modified to a different day) and you have to remember to recreate it (or modify it back).

Unlike a VCR, and this is a really big plus, while a show is recording you can watch something else that was already recorded or even start the current show from the beginning while it continues to record the rest.


----------



## roadhawg (Feb 23, 2005)

My new 510 , about three weeks old, also lost all of its recordings, Sometime between Feb. 20 and Feb. 22 . They all show up in the recorded events list. When I select one to view I get the the detail screen and then select resume or play and the screen freezes and the text drops out. 

Tech support didn't know what caused it, just that something must have gotten corrupted. 

They told me to delete a recorded event from the list, unplug the power cord wait 15 seconds, then power up and delete the next event from the list and repeat this process until all the events were cleared out. It had to be done this way to get the disk back in shape. 

What a pain I have about 14 events listed. They did say if it happened again they would send me another unit.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

I've had my 510 nearly 18 months now and I love it. The only issue I've ever had is periodically if someone leaves it on several days in a row it does this thing where it reboots. Since Dish recommends turning it off every night, I can't really blame them. Otherwise, it's been awesome. Never a zero time recording, never a single lost program, nothing. I had considered upgrading to a 921 for an HDTV I recently purchased, but after reading the problems everyone was having in this forum, I've decided against it. I'll wait for the 942 and see what people say about it.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

*UPDATE*

The 510 officially died this afternoon. It quietly passed away after being in a coma for the past couple of months.

Seriously, it's dead. It turns itself on and off, and when I got it to stay on, it gives the error screen and the number to call. A new 510 is on the way. I give it 9 months too.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

R.i.p.


----------

